# Handbuch zum selber machen?



## DrJeykyll (5. September 2008)

Hallo Atzen, 

ich würde gerne ein Handbuch machen, in dem verschiedene Problembehandlungen zu Fehlermeldungen drin stehen sollen, die ich immer wieder brauche. Es wäre aber doch 
sehr langweilig wenn ich das jetzt auf word machen müsste. Ich hätte gerne einen 
Hintergrund der wirklich aussieht wie ein Handbuch. Leider weiß ich aber nicht nach was ich da konkret suchen muss. Deshalb habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts im Internet gefunden.


----------



## Navy (5. September 2008)

Da bietet sich ohne Frage LaTeX uneingeschränkt an. Es compiliert direkt nach pdf, Du brauchst Dich wenig um das Format als mehr auf den Inhalt konzentrieren und es liefert eine Qualität, an die kein WYSIWYMWG-Programm rankommt.


----------



## janoc (5. September 2008)

DrJeykyll hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte gerne einen
> Hintergrund der wirklich aussieht wie ein Handbuch.



Word kann doch eh weiße Seiten darstellen?

... sorry 

Vielleicht LaTeX?

//Edith: Na bitte, doppelt hält besser.


----------



## ink (5. September 2008)

Moin
Wonach suchst du denn jetzt explizit?
Ein Programm zum layouten? (InDesign, Quark, Scribus(OpenSource))
Wie mensch des aufbaut?

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2008)

Hi,
was ist den an Word so schlimm das du es nicht damit machen möchtest?
Also ich würde InDesign oder auch LaTex vorschlagen. Obwohl LaTex wohl doch eher was für die Programmierer unter uns ist.
Aber mit Word kannst du auch automatische Inhaltsverzeichnise und Indexierungen erstellen, falls du sowas benötigst.
Aber ich wüßte auch gerne wie bei dir eine Handbuchhintergrund aussieht?

Gruß


----------

